# Golf Desktops



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any decent golf inspired desktops for pcs?

Its pretty slim pickings from what I can find on google, unless you want millions of Tiger Woods ones.

It can include decent women, but bear in mind it needs to go on my work pc so I dont need XXX rated images.

Hot women golfers are fair game though.

Lets see what you guys can come up with.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I have: 

Desktop Calander - golf theme (I'll see if I can find it online)

Event planner with golf tips in it

Mouse pad with a picture of a fairway on it - again, I'll see if I can find a picture online for ya. 


Almost everything is either tigerwoods or a fairway picture to purchase retail. You could take a Digital Camera to your local course, snap a few pictures and then go to a local label maker / print shop. It's pretty amazing what they can put on stuff these days.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I have some pictures that were taken at the HSBC at wentworth earlier this year. When I get the cd back I will see if there are any images that would be worthwhile doing a photoshop with and making a couple of desktops.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Ah, you were looking for actual pictures.. Sorry I miss read the post. 

I'll see what i can come up with for photos


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

This site has a few nice fairway pictures. Click Here

If these aren't what you want, I can keep searching.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Ah, you were looking for actual pictures.. Sorry I miss read the post.
> 
> I'll see what i can come up with for photos



Either works for me, I will look at this disc of mine over the weekend and see what I can make.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I took one of the pictures for the site shown above and took out the text part so you can see the entire picture without all of the lettering on your desktop. It turned out pretty decent - tonight when I get home, I can store it up online to share.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have lots of golf scenes for my computer desktop. GOOGLE and you will find many too. This one is from a local course.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

woooooooooooowww...thats one nice looking course!


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

damn right police


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice pic, thanks for that.

Just waiting on my disc back so that I can see who we have in the shots.

Dont you just love being franticly busy at Christmas?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Not necessarily no. :laugh: Yesterday I was planing on spending some time uploading more information into the Mygolf website but intead I spent the day wrapping presents. Definently not how I thought the evening would go.

I haven't even gotten the picture I worked on uploaded yet. Geez!


----------

